# Advice needed Mustang fast back 1967



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Mike, I have just had a look at a Mustang 289 1967 fastback in Raven black. The paint was covered in swirls and the odd RDS's. It is not a garage queen he does use it everyday mostly in summer so we decided on a Enhancement package due to cars lack of gloss.
I was going to use black fire over ice system but before that I was going to give a single stage polish using B/F fine polish on L/C pads, but now I have just seen this post on the Wolfgang 4 system, so which of the two would recomend? Also Mike he does take it to the American car shows as well. Any tips would be greatly appreciate chongo.:wave:


----------

